# Favorite non cookbook books about food (non-biography)



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

I have many and won't list them all. I get through them fairly quickly and am looking for some suggestions on what to get next. Currently I am reading "Fading Feast" by Sokolov. Great book. A little dated, but it's message is still true.

I have most of Kurlansky's, Ruhlman's and Steingarten's books. Kinda looking for something that's current, such as the above, or classic.

I've heard many great things about both Elizabeth David and Waverly Root as far as the classic and have never read either of them. They seem like they would be very dated, but many say they are standards of food writing. 

I really just like reading about food in general. Any suggestions?


----------

